# Moving back to the uk



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi everybody, at the moment I am living on the island of Aegina Greece, I am going to be moving back to the uk at the end of the year ( november / december) and have found it nearly impossible to get a one way van hire so I am facing the fact that i am going to have to hire a van in the uk and drive all the way to greece then drive all the way back, this isn't a problem but I will have an empty van on the way to greece and half a vans worth of space on the way back.
Does anyone want to split the costs with me ?
I am quite happy to help someone move to greece as long as they pay for the trip one way ( fuel / tolls / ferry ) and i will pay for the return journey unless someone else wants to move back to the uk and i will go halves.

the question is, does anyone in the uk want to move to greece for a lot less than it would normally cost to have removal companies do the job and is there anyone in the same position as me and would like to return to the uk.

It just seems a waste to drive an empty van to greece when there is a chance someone out there is in the same position as me and would like to move on a budget but faces the task of having to do the trip twice due to the hire companies saying they do one way hires when what they really mean is we do but not to where you want to go to or from.

my licence allows me to hire up to a 7.5 tonne vehicle if needed but was looking at a swb transit so if a bigger vehicle is needed then the extra costs for hire would be needed in advance.

anyone interested?

SNIP

I look forward to hearing from you

Phil


----------



## nicholajane (Aug 25, 2011)

we had my sons gtoods shipped- by van from uk to greece and it was really cheap and fast and he flew home 
they guys were great and all went smoothly
their email is :[email protected] we spoke to Takis
good luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

nicholajane said:


> we had my sons gtoods shipped- by van from uk to greece and it was really cheap and fast and he flew home
> they guys were great and all went smoothly
> their email is :[email protected] we spoke to Takis
> good luck


Thankyou for that info the cheapest quote i have had is 2000 euros as i was going to ship my 2 motorbikes back to the uk with me, I have now decided to sell the bikes and use an escort van for the rest of my stuff and get a new bike when i get back to the uk.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

purely asa matter of interest, wher on Aegina are you and what is your rent / size of apartment??


----------

